

Drift compatibility in co-founders - gpvpsl
http://founderdating.com/drift-compatibility-in-cofounders/

======
jmalter
More sci fi than I'm used to but all very very true and refreshing to hear
from a CTO

------
samspenc
Having just seen Pacific Rim this past weekend, I can totally relate to this
post.

